# WANTED....... your fall pictures



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok I have a really strange request from all you wonderful people here on SM.

Here in Western Australia (where I live) we dont have a 'fall' as such.









We are now heading into our 'spring' - that will last about 2 weeks and then the heat will hit us with a vengence














- I hate summer.....

Anyway back to my request.









I just love seeing all the wonderful pictures of 'fall' in America and wondered if you guys would post pictures of the 'fall' in your areas??
















I realise that it may take another couple of weeks to get the really spectacular pictures, but if you do and can, would you post them here for me to look at??

I miss the 'fall' in the UK, and seeing that I have such wonderful friends in America and Canada I would be so happy to see your wonderful photos.

Im going to ask you the same for your snow pictures too
















Can you help an old bag out here huh? hee hee


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

That sounds like fun. As soon as the leaves turn I'll be more then happy to
take some pics of the leaves turning all those beautiful colors. Can't wait to
see some of the (I know will be gorgeous) pictures from around the country.


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

These are a little wintery--I'll try and get some more this afternoon....


Pikes Peak....
[attachment=13293:attachment]

ice covered waterfall
[attachment=13294:attachment]

Seven Falls frozen over....
[attachment=13295:attachment]


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

It will be a few more weeks before the fall colors get really nice here & hopefully we won't get much snow but I'll be happy to share with you. I spend a lot of time raking those leaves that look so pretty on the trees but are not so nice on the lawn. [attachment=13303:attachment]


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Dede - this picture was taken in 2002. Bonnie and I were in a training class that met in a park, on the opposite side of the city. The park is huge and very beautiful. I took this picture, it overlooks the Hudson River and the trees across the river are in New Jersey. Enjoy.
[attachment=13307:attachment]


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you Dede, Fall is the only season I also miss.

GREAT pictures so far! Thank you.

Looking forward to seeing what everyone else can post.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

we don't have fall here either. all the seasons look exactly the same. I never know if it's winter or fall or spring. well the summer is just a little hotter so that one I know. but it is soooooooooooooo boring here in San Diego. I can't wait to see the pictures







that was a good idea Dede. also snow, I love snow. haven't seen snow for 16 years. 

Michigan was so pretty in fall when I used to live there. I wish I took pictures back then.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

the season is not in it's prime just yet...but i do have a picture i had taken from my back porch, last year i believe. 
it looks pretty much the same every year. beautiful.







fall is my favorite season.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Don't know why I have no recent photos of our gorgeous fall cloors..but WILL get some when things start to "pop". however here is one of my favorite snow scenes taken from out walkway looking down our drive..


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Here is a fall pic from last year...behind where I live..


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Gosh I have to say the photos are absolutely gorgeous!! I'm enjoying them so much!!!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

I LOVE fall and this year will be my first "real" fall since I was 17 years old!!! I've been in TN where we didn't really get fall very much. The scenery pics below are of the camp I worked at in high school. I forgot who took them (someone else who worked there). The pics of me & hubby are our engagement pics from last year, taken in the leaves in TN during the one week we actually had autumn colors!!!


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm enjoying everyone's beautiful fall pics.
Here are some that were taken Nov 5, 2005 at a park in Yonkers, NY. 
Scooty & I were just there today also.
They were taken with my cell phone so the resolution isn't that great.
[attachment=13319:attachment][attachment=13318:attachment]


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Oh WOW all those pics are just beautiful







, I haven't seen anything like them, just stunning.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Oh WOW all those pics are just beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT is why I wanted to see any fall photos Bek.


Im soooooooooooo jealous......



Thank you so much to everyone for posting them.



Im dribbling all over the keyboard.

















Keep them coming....


Hugs and tail wags

Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Dede - here are some photos from our backyard last year. Spring and Fall are SO beautiful here in the Carolinas. I have some photos of our ice storm last year, which are oddly beautiful to me, but you don't miss those, I'm sure!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Dede - here are some photos from our backyard last year. Spring and Fall are SO beautiful here in the Carolinas. I have some photos of our ice storm last year, which are oddly beautiful to me, but you don't miss those, I'm sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these are really nice. And yes please, I would love to see some of your snow storms. I miss those also....


thanks for sharing them


Hugs and tail wags


Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Dede, we just went to the mountains last weekend to see the changing of the leaves. It is normally prime time but we had such a hot summer that they were late changing and the mountains got pelted with snow this past week so there probably will not be a lot of color this year. Took this pic last Sunday - sorry all the oranges and goldens aren't there...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Here on the west coast it is still acting like summer. It was 88 degrees F. yesterday. The trees in my yard are still growing! not even thinking about changing color yet. The mornings are much cooler, and the air feels like Fall in the AM's and the sun sets earlier--so it is Fall..........just hasn't taken hold of the trees yet. I am at 246 ft. above sealevel, so up in the mountains at higher elevations I'm sure it is changing.

When we get a change, I'll try to remember to post you some pictures. Here we have a lot of evergreen trees with needles instead of leaves---so we don't get as much color as the east coast with all their hardwood trees, but broadleave yard and street trees do get wonderful.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

Hi everybody.


Just bumpig this up to reminda you all





















not to forget your friend down under who LOVES all the wonderful fall and snow piccys..























Thanks a million for being my friend..

Dede and the little sausage from down under


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Dede, I have had you on my mind... waiting for fall foliage to get here so I can take some pics for you!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

Here is one from last weekend in Michigan on one of the rivers we canoe on, the Ausable River, not quite peaked yet, could you imagine when it is







I just love nature 









[attachment=13712:attachment]


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Oh, how I miss the turning colors in the fall. It's wonderful to see
all the beautiful pictures....
Brit (from dried up ole Texas)


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

We went back to the mountains yesterday to see if the changing of the leaves had progressed. Took these pics then...


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I think everyone is enjoying these fall pics, here is one I had my sister email me who lives in Michigan, all I have here in Florida are palm trees











[attachment=13754:attachment]


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Oh Michelle, that is so beautiful - I jsut love fall!!!


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

> Oh Michelle, that is so beautiful - I jsut love fall!!![/B]


I know! Me too! And I think you are the luckiest to be surrounded by all of those snow covered mountains, we flew into Denver one time on our way to British Columbia, and the view was just amazing


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Just for you Dede! Maci and fall leaves


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Just for you Dede! Maci and fall leaves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Still waiting for them to change here, then I will take some photo's for you







The oaks are dropping acorns like crazy this year....they keep hitting the house like popcorn popping...... only much louder







When we get this many acorns dropping it usually means one heck of a winter is coming







So I bet I will be able to get a few really good ones for you of the snow and the ice


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

These are pictures of our neighbor's tree, a Locust and they are usually the first to turn around here, but they are also very messy too and it's like showers of little golden leaves and the cover everything.

This one is from a distance. The tree is very large and they were trimming the dead wood out last weekend when they noticed something that made them stop very quickly.
[attachment=14062:attachment]

This is the item that caused a halt to the tree trimming for the time being. Had they continued without noticing it we could have had some wasps buzzing around and rather angry ones at that too








[attachment=14063:attachment]


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

dede, i will get you some pics too in the coming weeks, my new 10.1 megapixel digi camera is supposed to be here next week so i will be taking all kinds of pictures until the newness wears off


----------



## eyespy (Jan 31, 2006)

> These are pictures of our neighbor's tree, a Locust and they are usually the first to turn around here, but they are also very messy too and it's like showers of little golden leaves and the cover everything.
> 
> This one is from a distance. The tree is very large and they were trimming the dead wood out last weekend when they noticed something that made them stop very quickly.
> [attachment=14062:attachment]
> ...


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Here is another pic for you Dede...the trees behind where I live...those are geese in the water..kinda hard to see


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> the season is not in it's prime just yet...but i do have a picture i had taken from my back porch, last year i believe.
> it looks pretty much the same every year. beautiful.
> 
> 
> ...


 *If that is YOUR backyard I see now why you live where you do. I bet that is also stunning in the winter snow time. WOW Carrie, beautiful!

Thank you to everyone that has posted Fall photos for us to enjoy. Such beauty is not to be missed.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry Dede I took these pics. about a week ago but I have been slacking on getting them posted for you.







In another few days I may have snow pictures for you.







It snowed last night and today but nothing has accumulated really. I'll try to get sloome more fall pics for you before everything turns into a winter wonderland here. 










Notice the beautiful rainbow in the background. 



















I took this one the other day too. Not fall I know but just had to throw it in here. As I love cloud pics.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi dede
Everyone's pictures are so mouth-watering, I'm really envious








There's not much in the way of autumn colour here yet but howzabout a few pics from the old country?

Some fallen leaves in front of our main building for "the fallen ones" (Houses of Parliament)
[attachment=14371:attachment]

Fallen berries (Battersea Park)
[attachment=14372:attachment]

A heap of leaves awaiting the composter (Greenwich Park)
[attachment=14373:attachment]

Just how far can a bloke fall (out of grace)?







(St James's Park ~ last year)
[attachment=14374:attachment]


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

> Hi dede
> Everyone's pictures are so mouth-watering, I'm really envious
> 
> 
> ...



A HUGE THANK YOU for everyone for posting their fall/snow (soon to come) pictures for me and others.

They are truly mind blowing. I just love the colours of fall and I also love the crispness of the white snow.

Lorraine, as the HP photos, THAT made me really really home wick. I also miss Battersea Park. I just love the picture of the bird on the guys head. Hmm wonder if the bird will crap on him????
















I wonder who on SM is the 'furthest' north in Canada - ie who is the nearest to the North Pole ??????


















I told you I was nuts
















I just love seeing all these photos, once again than you so very much


Dede and the little sausage from down under

[attachment=14505:attachment]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh my goodness .... the pictures are sooo pretty. I don't have anything as scenic and vibrant, but here is the view of the pond across the street from my house. It's the view I have from my breakfast table. It is raining today, when the picture was taken, so you can see the rain drops on the water. I love rainy, fall days!!

[attachment=14975:attachment]


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

We have not had much fall yet. Most of the leaves are dingy and drab. Too warm so far I guess. Here it is past the middle of October and we have only had one frost. When or IF we get any color, I'll be glad to share.

Samsonsmom

Yeah, what she said. Sammie


----------



## TwinsPlus2More (Oct 20, 2006)

Both old pictures of NC


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I finally got around to taking and resizing some fall pics for you Dede! These were taken in my yard (USA, state of Oregon, city of Corvallis, near the 44th parallel, about 55 miles from the Pacific).

"Burning Bush"

[attachment=15120:attachment] 

Oaks across the street

[attachment=15121:attachment] 

October garden in evening light

[attachment=15123:attachment]


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Take another look. Almost as stunning as the leaves are the incredible shades of blue in the October skies. No wonder it's everyone's favorite time of year. The colors are soul stirring, but take a deep breath. The smell of October is almost as awesome as the colors.

Samsonsmom








I try. I really do. She's just out of control. Sammie


----------

